# "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*"Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Auf Spiegel.de ist ein interessanter Artikel erschienen, der subjektiv die Erfahrung, bzw. negativen Erfahrungen eines Apple-Vielnutzers dokumentiert und sich dabei mit dem Aufstieg des Konzerns und der Erhaltung der Vormachtsstellung kritisch-ironisch auseinandersetzt. Besonders interessant und nachvollziehbar fand ich den Absatz mit der "Religionsgemeinschaft", erinnert mich doch diese Beschreibung stark an das Verhalten einiger Apple User. Nicht das dieses Phänomen nicht auch bei anderen Usern auftreten würde jedoch scheint mir die Loyalität(Brand-Customer loyality) zu den Apple-Produkten besonders stark ausgeprägt zu sein, wie auch schon eine psychologische Studie mit dem Namen "Ein Augenblick der Wahrheit" der Firma "Strand Consult" festgestellt hat.   

Quelle zur News

_Ich bitte darum den Artikel jetzt nicht zum Anlass zu nehmen einen Glaubenskrieg auszutragen. Viel mehr wäre es angebracht sachlich über die dort angebrachten Punkte zu debattieren und Pro und Kontra aufzuführen._

MfG
DaStash


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Ist mmn nicht wirklich ne News. Dabei kann ich Apple selber nicht leiden. Aber das ist irgendwie der falsche Bereich.


----------



## tm0975 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

wenn ich das hier lese
heise online - 1 Million Aktien für den neuen Apple-Chef
kaufe ich definitiv keine apple-produkte mehr. niemand muß als anstellung allein für anwesenheit mit 40 mio pro jahr bezahlt werden. das ist einfach total überdreht.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist mmn nicht wirklich ne News. Dabei kann ich Apple selber nicht leiden. Aber das ist irgendwie der falsche Bereich.


Mhh, sehe ich nicht so, da alle relevanten Aspekte des User-News Leitfaden eingehalten wurden.


tm0975 schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier lese
> heise online - 1 Million Aktien für den neuen Apple-Chef
> kaufe ich definitiv keine apple-produkte mehr. niemand muß als anstellung allein für anwesenheit mit 40 mio pro jahr bezahlt werden. das ist einfach total überdreht.


Naja, ist bei Multimillionen Konzernen leider nicht unüblich. Demnach müsste man sicherlich auf mehr als nur Appleprodukte verzichten.

MfG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. August 2011)

Lulz, gerade das sowas beim Spiegel auftaucht, was ja eigentlich das totale Apfel-Fanboylager ist, ist schon interessant.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lulz, gerade das sowas beim Spiegel auftaucht, was ja eigentlich das totale Apfel-Fanboylager ist, ist schon interessant.


Ja, genau das habe ich auch gedacht als ich den Artikel gelesen hatte. 

MfG


----------



## Cosmas (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

hab den artikel schon in der nacht gelesen und mich köstlich amüsiert, triffts doch den nagel voll aufn kopp.  als apple total verweigerer, finde ich einige vergleiche, nicht nur ironisch, sondern sogar sehr treffend...damit dürfte der einigen "gläubigen" ganz schön auf die "religionsfreiheit" gehn^^


----------



## >M.Pain (28. August 2011)

Ich bin im besitz vom iphone und ipad, hab mir die Teile schon bei Reales geholt nicht deshalb weil ich ein Fan bin sonder weil ich zu der Zeit der Ansicht war das es nichts besseres gibt. Jetzt im nachhinein muss ich mir eingestehen wär ich lieber auf den Android Zug aufgesprungen. Nur ein Beispiel: viele Apple Fanboys würden behaupten Flash ist nicht mehr notwendig da immer mehr Seiten auf HTML 5 aufbauen, das mag ja sein aber die Seiten dich ich im Moment besuche erforden Flash. Jedes Video auf PCGH was ich sehen will kann ich nur indem ich meinen Win Rechner hochfahre. Da ist mein Ipad schon mal nutzlos.Aber zum Glück ist nichts für die ewigkeit,die Konkurenz macht riesige fortschrite. Nächstes Jahr wird es ein neues Android Phone und Tablet. Die Dinger mögen Stylisch sein und gut verarbeitet das streite ich auch nicht ab, da bei mir die Funktionalität und Freiheit im vordergrund steht empfinde ich die Android Geräte definitiv als besser. Es war ein Fehlkauf und ich bereue es.
Aber wie schon gesagt nichts hält für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Destination2202 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Leider sehr einseitig beleuchtet das Ganze...und vom technischen Aspekt her ab und zu schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. August 2011)

Ich habe mit meinem iPod Touch 3G schon keine Lust mehr auf irgendwelche weiteren Apple Produkte. Schon seit dem ersten Tag kotzt es mich an das er nicht einfach als Massenspeicher erkannt wird. Warum spricht keiner mehr von einem Handy, seinem MP3-Player? Man spricht vom iPhone oder dem iPod. "Hast du ein Handy?" "Nein, ich hab ein iPhone"...


----------



## Iceananas (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Echt herrlich geschrieben, danke für die News, war sehr unterhaltsam zu lesen 



> Apple dagegen verfügt über unzählige militante Fans, die jedem Kritiker barsch mitteilen, dass er nur zu blöd sei.



Der Satz beschreibt einfach PERFEKT was in den Foren so abgeht und wieso es immer Krieg herrscht


----------



## Betschi (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Und wenn man nicht zu blöd ist, heisst es "Diese Feature brauche ich nicht" (Beispiel Akku wechseln)


----------



## PMueller1 (28. August 2011)

.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Apple dagegen verfügt über unzählige militante Fans, die jedem Kritiker barsch mitteilen, dass er nur zu blöd sei.


 Ich muss ehrlich sagen das wenn ich mir den Kollegenkreis in meiner ehemaligen Firma angeschaut habe, dass eigentlich nur die Leute die zu blöd waren Apple supertoll fanden. Eben weil es DAU-optimiert ist.

Aber das kann natürlich nur Zufall gewesen sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Eben weil es DAU-optimiert ist.


 
Und genau deshalb hat der Laden einen solch riesigen Erfolg - weil er Produkte verkauft die, egal wie dumm der Nutzer auch sein mag, bunt rumdudeln können.


----------



## Betschi (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen das wenn ich mir den Kollegenkreis in meiner ehemaligen Firma angeschaut habe, dass eigentlich nur die Leute die zu blöd waren Apple supertoll fanden. Eben weil es DAU-optimiert ist.
> 
> Aber das kann natürlich nur Zufall gewesen sein


 
DAU-User^^. Bei uns in der Firma muss auch alles DAU-Tauglich sein xD


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen das wenn ich mir den Kollegenkreis in meiner ehemaligen Firma angeschaut habe, dass eigentlich nur die Leute die zu blöd waren Apple supertoll fanden. Eben weil es DAU-optimiert ist.
> 
> Aber das kann natürlich nur Zufall gewesen sein


 
Tja Apple hat erkannt, was die Spieleindustire jetzt auch erkannt hat: DAUs geben für jedes noch so kleine Extra (3G und GPS beim iPhone 3G oder Maps bei MW2) viel Geld aus.

Aber die News finde ich sehr gut. Ließt sich nett und vorallem: Man hat etwas zu lachen. 

Wie war das doch noch in der Werbung? "Hast du kein iPhone, dann hast du kein iPhone." Das war das Signal für mich, dass das Fernsehen total nutzlos geworden ist .


----------



## Betschi (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Und nach dem Gamescom bericht war das Fernsehen noch nutzloser


----------



## moe (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Sehr schöner Artikel. Ich hab gut gelacht. 

Das einzige (und mit Sicherheit allerletzte) Apple Produkt, das ich besitze ist ein Nano 6G. Warum ich unbedingt so einen Fail haben musste ist mir bis heute schleierhaft. Der Klang ist absolut grottig (Warum zur Hölle dreht der EQ Höhen und Mitten runter, wenn man mehr Bass einstellt und nicht einfach den Bass rauf??), das Teil kann nix ab (einmal aus nem halben Meter fallen gelassen, Gehäuse total zerkratzt, Glas komplett gesprungen --> Reparatur: 100€) und iTunes ist die dämlichste und Nutzereinschränkenste Musikverwaltungssoftware, die ich je gesehen hab.

Zum Glück hab ich mir das Teil aus den USA mitbringen lassen und so "nur" 100€ aus den Fenster geworfen.


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



> *Apple ist wie Sushi*
> Der ökonomische Siegeszug von iPad und iPhone geht mit einem  schrecklichen emotionalen Niedergang einher, wie ihn zuvor Bionade,  Latte Macchiato und Joschka Fischer erlebt haben. Ein ursprünglich  angenehm anderes Etwas, das seinen Anhängern ein Robin-Hood-Gefühl gab,  ist durch seine Vermassung entleert worden. Was früher cool war, wird  zum Inbegriff des Uncoolen. Was jeder hat, taugt nicht länger zum  Abgrenzen. Das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt produziert, was alle  wertvollsten Unternehmen produziert haben: seelenlosen Krempel. Apple  ist wie Sushi - einst exklusiv, heute Arschgeweih.
> Früher, als alles besser war, galt Apples Mac als gut gestaltetes  Handwerksgerät für Grafikdesigner. Apple, das war Protest gegen das  Reich des Bösen in Gestalt von Bill Gates. Die sparsam von Designern wie  Dieter Rams (Braun) oder Hartmut Esslinger (Frog Design) gestalteten  Geräte machten die Marke zu einem Statement, kombinierten Funktionalität  mit einem Gefühl kalifornischer Liberalität.
> Wie heute die Fans des FC St. Pauli wärmten sich Mac-User am  Wir-Gefühl. Der ewige Hippie Steve Jobs war der kumpelige Gegenentwurf  zum überehrgeizigen Autisten Gates. Für das Gefühl, auf der richtigen  Seite zu stehen, zahlte man gerne mehr; die stolzen Mac-Preise waren  immer auch eine Art Spende. Dass das Unternehmen aus dem Silicon Valley  in den Neunzigern am Rande der Pleite stand, passte perfekt.


Erinnert mich irgendwie gerade spontan an 2 User, E**o und P***ion 



> *Religionsgemeinschaft, weitab jeder Rationalität*
> Allenthalben wird gegen Firmen geklagt, deren Produkte nicht tun, was  sie sollen. Apple dagegen verfügt über unzählige militante Fans, die  jedem Kritiker barsch mitteilen, dass er nur zu blöd sei. Was früher Ron  L. Hubbard und Scientology waren, sind heute Apple und seine Kunden.  Eine Religionsgemeinschaft, weitab jeder Rationalität. Die Schlangen,  die früher vor dem Petersdom standen, bilden sich heute vorm Mac-Shop.


Och, das passt ja gleich noch besser ^^


Spaß beiseite, der Artikel enthält leider viele und erschreckende Fakten. Viele Dinge die dort geschrieben wurden habe ich selber schon erlebt.
Danke für diesen köstlichen Link!
Abschliessend mein Standart Satz: _Apple hat mich nie interessiert; nicht vor dem Hype, während dem Hype oder jetzt, nach dem Hype_. Ich habe seit 3Jahren+ Samsung und bin sehr zufrieden, so ein Scientology Ding kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## MG42 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Wie gesagt, die Beescheidensten sind immer noch die Eitelsten , und ich habe noch nie kein Pferdeapfel-Produkt besessen .

Wenn sich Leute so ein Ding kaufen -> Gefühlsduselei, erinnert mich iwie noch an diesen kollegialen Gruppenzwang von manchen Menschen (unter Einfluss einer Gruppe) zur Kippe zu greifen (wo sie alleine nie auf die Idee kämen und dann nicht mehr vom Rauchen runterkommen).

Das Problem ist nicht Apple, sondern die Menschen. Das beste was mir dazu einfällt ist diese aggressive Vermarktung der riesigen Junkfoodketten, Hirnwäsche ab dem Kindes -und Kleinkindalter. Da fällt mir dieser Satz ein: "Kümmere dich um deine Kunden und sie kümmern sich ein Leben lang um dich" oder so ähnlich im Wortlaut. Wie "frei" der menschliche Geist doch ist, der sich in dieser Marketing-Blase wie ein Sklave fühlen sollte...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Ich frage mich was an diesem Thread eine "News" sein soll?
Das hat nichts mit einer News zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur ein Diskussionsthread für Apple-Hasser, der in meinen Augen eher in die Rumpelkammer gehört....


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Artikel sowie einige Vorurteile ziemlich übertrieben Ok es stimmt schon das viele gerne ein iPhone möchten um "im Club zu sein". War kurz nach dem Release des 3Gs der einzige iPhone besitzer in meiner Klasse und hab es auch oft an andere geliehen wenn sie mal ins FB oder googlen wollten. Momentan hat fast die Hälte der Klasse das iP4. Aber es gibt unter diesen KEINEN der das Teil vergöttert, sich damit cool vorkommt und es ständig herumzeigt o.ä. nein vielmehr haben sie sich ein iPhone geholt weil es einfach vom Design her toll aussieht, mit 3,5" in jede Tasche passt (ein Mädl hat sogar ihr SGS verkauft weil ihr das zu groß geworden ist) und iOS einfach gut läuft. Von denen die ich näher kenne hat auch keiner ein Problem mi iTunes oder der Tatsache das Bluetooth Datenübertragung unterbunden ist.
Es gibt naturlich auch einige mit Desire, Wildfire und Co aber keiner von denen hat jemals gesagt "scheiss iPhone meine HTC ist besser" oder andersrum "scheiss HTC das iP ist das Maß der Dinge". Warscheindlich sind solche Aussagen regionabhängig aber ich persönlich kann in keinster Weise verstehen wieso Leute unter Apple News andauernt  schreiben wie ******** Apple doch ist, dass sie endlich den Bach runtergehen sollen, stinken oder Abzocker sind und deren Kunten sowieso alle mit nem Hirnschaden geboren wurden 
Natürlich gibts Ausnahmen die meinen sie sind jetzt die coolsten mit ihrem iPhone 4 aber unter all den Apple News hier auf PCGH schrieben nur die Apple Gegener welchen Müll Apple angeblich produziert und somit oft der Grund für die ganzen Nervigen Diskussionen sind oder hat schon mal jemand zu einer Apple News nur sachliche Kommentare gelesen?
Diese sog. Fanboykriege sind so dermaßen lächerlich. Da sagt immer jeder man soll sich das kaufen was einem am besten gefällt aber trotzdem muss man sich im Prinzip für eine Seite entscheiden und das ist eben oftmals die mit den meisten Käufern- Apple.


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



> Diese sog. Fanboykriege sind so dermaßen lächerlich. Da sagt immer jeder  man soll sich das kaufen was einem am besten gefällt aber trotzdem muss  man sich im Prinzip für eine Seite entscheiden und das ist eben oftmals  die mit den meisten Käufern- Apple.


Ja, lächerlich ist es schon, aber was hat "die mit den meisten Käufern- Apple" damit zu tun?

Wenn man die Android Verkäufe zusammenzählt, werden das viel mehr verkäufe sein (Menge), Apple verkauft alte und beschnittene Hardware für ein haufen Geld.
Das kann sich ja kaufen wer mag, hab noch keinen hier gelesen der das verboten hat, wenn man sich das hier so zu Herzen nimmt, ist man definitiv falsch unterwegs.
Mir is das alles Latte, sobald das ausufert, persönlich und aggressiv wird...
MMn kann jeder machen was er will, aber die Apple-Glaubensbekundungen habe ich einfach gefressen, das geht nun über Jahre und anscheinend hat das ganze evtl bald schon ein Ende - yeah! 

Android User sind einfach froh, kein Iphone zu haben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, aber egal wo und wann und sogar von wem - man wird regelrecht genötigt so ein Ipad, Phone usw zu haben (Gruppenzwang!?), 
genauso wie Apple ihre Produkte dermaßen hochloben und damit veraltete Technologien als Ihre Neuheiten, teuer, jeden Menschen aufschwatzen wollen und können... Die können kaufen was sie wollen, aber das nervt mich, darum reagiere ich persönlich allergisch auf Apple, deshalb möchte ich keines haben. Dieser Apple Hype war wie ne Epidemie, aus der ich glücklicherweise entkommen konnte und worüber ich froh bin. Der Artikel spiegelt genau das wieder, was mir sooft wiederfahren ist und was ich erlebt habe. 

Ich brauch kein Apple, nur weils
teuer is
toll aussieht
das Ios flüssig läuft
was "besonderes" darstellen will

Die Konkurenz
- billiger, dabei dennoch top Qualität
- sieht minderstens genauso toll aus
- Android 2.3.x läuft genauso, auf aktuellen Geräten sogar schneller
- was besonderes hat man bei dem Apple Hype, mit nem Apple nicht mehr, da besitze ich persönlich lieber einen exoten...

Soviel dazu, ohne nen Flamewar zu beginnen. Ist meine Meinung, Apple User haben ihre und das ist völlig ok für mich


----------



## Destination2202 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

100% Agree, ich558 
Sehr schön argumentiert, ohne dabei i-eine Seite runterzumachen!
Eigentlich gibt kein Mensch mit einem IQ im 3stelligen Bereich mit seinem iPhone an...dass sich natürlich auch die größten Idioten ein iPhone kaufen und dann meinen damit prahlen zu müssen ist nicht Apples Schuld...ich kenne Leute die Hauptschullehrer sind und mir erzählen, dass da viele der Kids da mit 1 oder sogar 2 Handies rumlaufen, wovon beide ziemlich aktuell und gut sind, die Eltern aber nichtmal das Geld für das Mittagessen bezahlen können, weil sie von Hartz 4 leben...da wird dann das iPhone natürlich zum Statussymbol, genau so wie die PS3 zu Hause und der 47"-Flatscreen an der Wand! Aber dann sollte man nicht bei Apple die Schuld suchen, sondern eher im Gehirn der Jungs und Mädels da.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was an diesem Thread eine "News" sein soll?
> Das hat nichts mit einer News zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur ein Diskussionsthread für Apple-Hasser, der in meinen Augen eher in die Rumpelkammer gehört....


Nö, es handelt sich hierbei um eine News, die sich stark an den User-News Leitfaden hält. Du kannst dich ja gerne "sachlich / inhaltlich" einbringen. 

MfG


----------



## Cosmas (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was an diesem Thread eine "News" sein soll?
> Das hat nichts mit einer News zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur ein Diskussionsthread für Apple-Hasser, der in meinen Augen eher in die Rumpelkammer gehört....



sry, nur weil du das, als vermutlicher Apple fan, der sich davon vielleicht angegriffen fühlt, gerne so hättest, muss das noch lange nicht der fall sein, es sei den so jünger machen es dazu...
diese thread is aber mal auf jeden fall gut, mit dem -wie auch immer gelagertem- Apple phänomen oder plage, je nach ansicht, aufzuräumen und abzurechnen, ohne sich von den teils zu recht "militant" genannten jüngern, doof anmachen lassen zu müssen.

wegdiskutiern und verstecken, hilft leider nichtmehr, die genannten -durchaus- tatsachen und erfahrungen, zu negieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Cosmas schrieb:


> sry, nur weil du das, als vermutlicher Apple fan, der sich davon vielleicht angegriffen fühlt, gerne so hättest, muss das noch lange nicht der fall sein, es sei den so jünger machen es dazu...
> diese thread is aber mal auf jeden fall gut, mit dem -wie auch immer gelagertem- Apple phänomen oder plage, je nach ansicht, aufzuräumen und abzurechnen, ohne sich von den teils zu recht "militant" genannten jüngern, doof anmachen lassen zu müssen.
> wegdiskutiern und verstecken, hilft leider nichtmehr, die genannten -durchaus- tatsachen und erfahrungen, zu negieren.



Ich fühle mich weder angegriffen, noch bin ich Apple Fan, noch sonst irgendetwas.

Für mich persönlich ist es einfach keine News, wenn jemand im Spiegel eine ironischen Bericht über Apple schreibt.


@topic

Ich stimme den Ausführungen von ich558 voll und ganz zu.


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

klar sind die Verbraucher schuld, keine Frage. Aber die Konsequenz daraus ist eben auf einer Seite die Begeisterung, auf der anderen der Unmut. Apple kanns ja wurscht bleiben, die verkaufen ihre Geräte, die User sind glücklich. 
Aber wenn man sich das Patent Bashing ansieht - Apple hat wirklich eine beschissene Firmenpolitik, da braucht man net schreiben: Microsoft, Google etc sind genauso. Sicher sind alle Parteien auf den meisten Gewinn aus, aber wie Apple das Handhabt ist schon sehr dreist...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



McClaine schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich das Patent Bashing ansieht - Apple hat wirklich eine beschissene Firmenpolitik, da braucht man net schreiben: Microsoft, Google etc sind genauso. Sicher sind alle Parteien auf den meisten Gewinn aus, aber wie Apple das Handhabt ist schon sehr dreist...



Das schlimme daran ist in meinen Augen, dass Apple teilweise sogar Erfolg damit hat, wie das Verkaufsverbot des Samsung Tablets zeigt


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

@McClaine
Mit dem Satz meine ich, dass man immer von der Konkurenzusern kritisiert wird.


----------



## Berliner2011 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Ich glaube Apple hat seinen Höhepunkt erreicht.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist es einfach keine News, wenn jemand im Spiegel eine ironischen Bericht über Apple schreibt.


 Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Es geht nicht darum sich grundlos ironisch über Apple auszulassen.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Es geht nicht darum sich grundlos ironisch über Apple auszulassen.
> 
> MfG



Wenn ich ihn nicht gelesen hätte, dann würde ich nicht darüber schreiben. Hast du denn meinen Post gelesen? Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass sich grundlos ironisch über Apple ausgelassen wird, sondern nur, dass es für mich persönlich keine News in einem Hardware-Forum wert ist, wenn jemand einen solchen Artikel schreibt.


----------



## Charlie Harper (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Wow, ein Apple-Thread der nicht wegen des Glaubenskriegs geschlossen wurde. Hab den Artikel gestern schon gelesen und muss sagen, dass so manches schon stimmt. 
Es braucht sich aber auch kein Apple-Fan aufzuregen, da Apple ja teilweise auch gelobt wird. Daher ist der Artikel nicht einseitig, wie manche hier behaupten. 
Ich denke, der Artikel ist schon ne News wert! Wems nicht passt, der braucht die News ja nicht zu lesen. Es wird keiner gewzungen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Ich kann alles unterschreiben, was Herr Schumacher in seinem Artikel berichtet hat! Apple ist mittlerweile fast zu einer Sekte geworden, langsam wachen die Leute jedoch aus dem Dornröschen-Schlaf wieder auf!

Weder Technik, noch Preis sind mmn atrakktiv, auf ein iphone kommen mindestens 10 Handys, welche günstiger und besser sind


----------



## McClaine (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Alles klar







Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wow, ein Apple-Thread der nicht wegen des  Glaubenskriegs geschlossen wurde. Hab den Artikel gestern schon gelesen  und muss sagen, dass so manches schon stimmt.
> Es braucht sich aber  auch kein Apple-Fan aufzuregen, da Apple ja teilweise auch gelobt wird.  Daher ist der Artikel nicht einseitig, wie manche hier behaupten.
> Ich  denke, der Artikel ist schon ne News wert! Wems nicht passt, der  braucht die News ja nicht zu lesen. Es wird keiner gewzungen.



Jop, is schon ne News, auf jeden Fall recht interessant zum lesen 
Und wie gesagt- da sich da vieles auch wieder im meinem Alltag wiederspiegelt, kann ich das so bestätigen. 
Muss aber ehrlich dazu sagen - es hat sich nach dem 3GS spürbar gelegt! Es ist nicht mehr so wie in Apples Blütezeit.
Aber seien wir mal nicht zu voreilig, wenn Android mächtiger als Apple  wird, haben wir im worst Case ne neue Sekte, in der wir uns wiederfinden  und vllt sogar nich mal merken das wir dazu gehören...



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Ich kann alles unterschreiben, was Herr  Schumacher in seinem Artikel berichtet hat! Apple ist mittlerweile fast  zu einer Sekte geworden, langsam wachen die Leute jedoch aus dem  Dornröschen-Schlaf wieder auf!
> 
> Weder Technik, noch Preis sind mmn  atrakktiv, auf ein iphone kommen mindestens 10 Handys, welche günstiger  und besser sind


 
 Wenn mans realistsch betrachtet, ja. Aber hier finden sich bestimmt viele, die anderer Meinung sind. 
Aber ein Bashing ist wirklich sinnlos, jeder hat seine Meinung auf die er beharrt, so führt das zu nix.
Ich habe lange gebraucht um das zu verstehen


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



McClaine schrieb:


> in dem Sinne is es keine News, aber er hats schon schön dargestellt, von daher lass ich´s nochmal durchgehen...





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Alles klar


 Sehr nett von euch, da bin ich aber beruhigt. 


Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wow, ein Apple-Thread der nicht wegen des Glaubenskriegs geschlossen wurde.


Jop, schön das es auch mal sachlich geht. 


> Hab den Artikel gestern schon gelesen und muss sagen, dass so manches schon stimmt.
> Es braucht sich aber auch kein Apple-Fan aufzuregen, da Apple ja teilweise auch gelobt wird. Daher ist der Artikel nicht einseitig, wie manche hier behaupten.


 Ganz meine Meinung. Ich finde der Author hat das schön sachlich, kritisch dargelegt mit einer zarten ironischen Note ohne aber dabei zu einseitig zu werden.


> Ich denke, der Artikel ist schon ne News wert! Wems nicht passt, der braucht die News ja nicht zu lesen. Es wird keiner gewzungen.


 Jop, fand den Artikeln auch sehr interessant und eben unterhaltsam. 


Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Ich kann alles unterschreiben, was Herr Schumacher in seinem Artikel berichtet hat! Apple ist mittlerweile fast zu einer Sekte geworden, langsam wachen die Leute jedoch aus dem Dornröschen-Schlaf wieder auf!
> 
> Weder Technik, noch Preis sind mmn atrakktiv, auf ein iphone kommen mindestens 10 Handys, welche günstiger und besser sind


 Das Problem ist und das hat er ja im Artikel auch schön dargelegt, dass Apple eigentlich mal eine Nieschen Marke war, wo man gerne etwas mehr bezahlt hat um sich abzugrenzen. Jetzt wo jeder damit rumläuft ist es eben genau das nicht mehr, nur der hohe Preis ist geblieben. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das es mittelfristig für Apple zum Problem wird, wenn die Kunden das Produkt nicht mehr als "einzigartig" betrachten und ich bin gespannt wie sich Apple dieser Herausforderung stellen wird. Den Anfang machen sie ja höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem billig- iPhone und das ist schon für Apple ein ordentlicher Strategiewechsel, der so vor 2 Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen wäre.

MfG


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Mein Gott, muss es inzwischen zu jeder Usernews eine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Nicht-Sinn einer Usernews geben?


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Mein Gott, muss es inzwischen zu jeder Usernews eine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Nicht-Sinn einer Usernews geben?


Verstehe ich auch nicht, somal man ja von dem Thema her ableiten kann das es die User hier interessiert, sonst gäbe es nicht so viel Feedback.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (29. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Mein Gott, muss es inzwischen zu jeder Usernews eine Diskussion über den Sinn oder Nicht-Sinn einer Usernews geben?





DaStash schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, somal man ja von dem Thema her ableiten kann das es die User hier interessiert, sonst gäbe es nicht so viel Feedback.


 
Da der Thread mittlerweile verschoben worden ist, war meine Kritik nicht so ganz unberechtigt


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Der passt hier doch rein ...seit froh das er nicht in der Rumpelkammer gelandet ist 
jaja, Apple... Wenn es keine Nerds geben würde, wäre Apple längst Pleite + sie bestechen eh MM und co. es ist immer schön mit anzusehen wie ein Apple Laptop Funkelnd auf einen Podest steht, und die anderen Lapis zusammengefercht auf der stange stehen


----------



## McClaine (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

das liegt aber am Preis, für low Technik mit hohem Preis hat man eben mehr gewinn als mit nem Phone/Tablet der Konkurenz ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: "Apple, jetzt reicht´s!" Ein EX-Fan rechnet ab.*

Offtopic-Posts habe ich ausgeblendet. Wer über Sinn, Unsinn und Art der Verschiebung diskutieren möchte, macht das bitte *sachlich* dort > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...beitung-der-signaturregeln-8.html#post3377108


----------



## ile (30. August 2011)

@ DaStash: Danke für den Link, habe selten im Internet einen so guten humorvollen Artikel gelesen.


----------

